# Has anyone tried the Beauty Blender dupe by Real Techniques?



## marie4u (Feb 15, 2014)

I haven't tried a Beauty Blender yet, but I really want to.  I was readingthe reviews on this dupe on Ulta's website, mostly good reviews.  However, I just got an email from Glossybox and it looked like there is going to be a Beauty Blender in the box this month.  So I'm trying to decide if I want to resubscribe to Glossybox for the month or just try the Real Techniques one first.  The Glossybox is probably a good deal, but I could get immediate gratification by picking the other one up at Ulta *LOL*


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 15, 2014)

marie4u said:


> [COLOR=181818]I haven't tried a Beauty Blender yet, but I really want to.  I was [/COLOR]reading [COLOR=181818]the reviews on this dupe on Ulta's website, mostly good reviews.  However, I just got an email from Glossybox and it looked like there is going to be a Beauty Blender in the box this month.  So I'm trying to decide if I want to resubscribe to Glossybox for the month or just try the Real [/COLOR]Techniques [COLOR=181818] one first.  The Glossybox is probably a [/COLOR]good deal [COLOR=181818], but I could get immediate gratification by picking the other one up at Ulta *LOL*[/COLOR]


  KathleenLights on YouTube did a comparison between the beauty blender and the real techniques dupe, maybe that would be helpful?


----------



## LatteQueen (Feb 15, 2014)

i bought something similar to bb at Walgreens...I feel like the sponge soaks up too much of the product IMO...I know i am probably not using it correctly....i use for setting my concealer under my eyes...the sponge gets dirty really fast and seems like i am washing it every other day...


  need to go back and watch some more bb sponge videos....


----------



## msjaim (Feb 15, 2014)

I dont like the real teqniques blender at all. It reminded me of those pink roller hair sponges from back in the day. Soaked up way too much product, and the application was horrid.I use sponges from tj maxx (see attached pic)


----------



## User38 (Feb 15, 2014)

You might be using too much product.. I don't find that the sponge soaks up too much product.


----------



## msjaim (Feb 15, 2014)

Nope, I always put product on the back of my hand and rock light to medium coverage foundation applications. I guess I love the more dense sponges. I ended up Trashing it.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 17, 2014)

thank you for your participation. this is nice information.


----------



## vannycul (Feb 17, 2014)

I use a random beauty blender dupe and it works. I feel sponges generally soak the product but not that much.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 17, 2014)

I love the beauty blender. I use it for an all over final blend as opposed to apply product. Wetting the sponge  with water is the key to keeping it from soaking up too much product.  Hope this helps!


----------



## marie4u (Feb 27, 2014)

sss215 said:


> I love the beauty blender. I use it for an all over final blend as opposed to apply product. Wetting the sponge with water is the key to keeping it from soaking up too much product. Hope this helps!


  beauty blender is always loved by each and every lady.


----------

